# Ekg & cxr



## ggparker14 (Jul 24, 2012)

When billing for an EKG interpretation, am I correct in thinking that there must be an order, a written interpretation and three elements from rate & rhythm, axis, interval, comparison to another EKG or overall findings. If all criteria is met, then interpretation can be billed for the physician with 93010-26? 

When billing for a CXR interpretation, am I correct in thinking there must be an order, the interpretation must include views, anatomic location, diagnosis and reason for X-rays.

I know that CXR  is bundled into critical care codes, but is EKG also bundled into critical care codes?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Murugan Kannuthal (Jul 27, 2012)

EKG is not bundled in Critical Care.

Only the informations stored in the computer are included in Critical Care.

EKG code 93010 or 93005 or 93000  are not require the Modifier 26.

Only the Global codes like 71010/71020/73030 are require the 26 Modifier when you are billing to the Professional. If your billing for Facility use modifier TC, If you are billing for bothe PRO and FAC don't use Modifiers.

Thanks,
Murugan.


----------



## mshay134 (Aug 3, 2012)

Murugan, According to the Critical Care Guidelines, ECG's (if data stored in computer, which it generally is now) are bundled into Critical Care codes.


----------

